# Afton? you heard of them?



## eightballhemhorrage (Dec 22, 2008)

i got an email from Afton entertainment today looking for bookings. kinda looks like another Gorilla/Emergenza. have any of you heard of them?

http://artists.aftonlive.com/


Thanx


----------



## tsalky3000 (Mar 11, 2009)

hey this is RYAN, Im one of the CO-FOUNDERS of the company. I hate it when anyone puts us even in the same ballpark as those guys. i just wanted to clarify a few things:

1. We are not, and never will be a Battle of the bands.
- We pay our bands, they dont
- we DO NOT have a competition where you compete multiple rounds for prizes...
- we do not book 12 bands per night (or 50 bands per night) like battles do
- Our ticket prices are lower than the battle of the bands $10 and $12 tickets

We put on shows, and look to rebook the bands we work with on a regular basis. our reliable acts that we work with book with us more than one time, and we do everything we can to accommodate artists that are reliable and easy to work with. If any mistake is made, we fix it, if any improvements can be made, we work our asses off to improve things.

We have been doing this for 4+ years, and we started this company because we as local artists saw that this was an unddrserved group. Clubs were too busy and overloaded with natonial and regional tours, and we were tired of sending demos to clubs that asked us to "wait 6-8 weeks to follow up if we got it." we wanted ALL AGES shows, not 21+ ONLY shows... and there is a serious lack of ALL AGES shows and all ages clubs everywhere in the U.S.

The only reason we started doing this for other bands is because friends of ours and bands in our city kept asking to play our shows, so we looked to see if there was a need other places.
We didn't set out to start a concert company.. we set out to put on shows for ourselves and our friends with policies that WE ALL FELT were FAIR. EVERY SINGLE THING our bands do on our shows now MYSELF and other founders did OURSELVES when we played shows.

Sure, some local acts can easily book themselves, and that is GREAT. we ALWAYS tell those acts to just play the shows they feel are best. There are not a ton of local acts that personally know the club bookers in town and can get any show they want at whatever club they want.

The vast majority of local acts are not able to get into clubs they want, and that sucks. We exist to help bands by offering our free artist resources (whether they book with us or not) and by booking bands on shows IF they want to. We ALWAYS have built our company with the question "when we play live, how do WE prefer the show to be ran? What did WE always feel was the fairest way to do things?"

That is where our policies of rewarding the acts that worked the hardest and brought in the most people CAME FROM. WE were SICK AND TIRED of playing shows with our band and drawing 50 fans, and then bands who the club "liked more" brought 2 fans in the door and got paid 4 times what we did. we hated how our friends bands had to OPEN the show, even though they drew 80 fans to it, and then the booking guy's friend bands got to play the prime slots of the night, even though they only drew out 5 fans. We felt the bands who worked the hardest should be rewarded... We didn't feel a band should get paid 4 times more than us simply because they are 30 years old and we were only 19.
If you are 20 years old, do you think its fair for a 40 year old band to get paid more than you simply because they are older? If you draw out 100 fans, IS IT FAIR that the band that the club owner "thinks" is more cutting edge than you gets paid MORE than you even though they drew 0 fans???
We don't think any of that is fair, and that is why we built our company the way we did. Rewarding those who worked the hardest to develop their fan base.

Everything our company has our bands do, we all did ourselves. We follow the golden rule on how we do our shows, and everyone on our staff feels this way. That's why IF YOU FEEL OUR SHOWS ARE NOT RIGHT FOR YOU, don't play. MOST acts we talk to DO see value in what we do, and like how we do things, and know that we care - so they book with us. But any act that already gets the shows they want, should just book their own shows.

I just hope at least our artist resources can help them in some way, and that they find the shows they are looking for. Artist Resources Afton


----------



## EBH Jaymz (Mar 25, 2009)

we had been burned hard by Gorilla and got the email for you RIGHT after that. sorry if i came off as sh!tty i was just trying not to get burned again by someone trying to "help" bands out as they said they tried to do. that's agian for the info and i may be in touch with you soon if that's ok.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 27, 2009)

eightballhemhorrage said:


> i got an email from Afton entertainment today looking for bookings. kinda looks like another Gorilla/Emergenza. have any of you heard of them?
> 
> AFTON
> 
> ...



 No comment.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 27, 2009)

I actually know a friend's bad who are with afton and very satisfied with them.

Jiberish, if you wanted to look them up.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 28, 2009)

I was contacted by them through MySpace and they seem plenty legit. If I had a band together right now I wouldn't have a problem booking with them.


----------



## _detox (Mar 29, 2009)

I registered my band with them.

So far the contact is very "real" and doesn't seem pre-programmed and computerized. Will report back when we start booking shows.

Their artist resources section on their site is awesome.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 5, 2009)

Afton used to be called Big Time Entertainment, don't deal with them or any production company. It's just not worth it.


----------



## tuf_chick4 (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, Afton booking agency is all about the bands.....WRONG. They book you shows that you can book yourself easily and then they only give the artist $1 for every ticket they sell. So if you get 10 people there at $12/ticket the artist gets $10 while Afton gets $110!!

Does that seem fair to the artist?! 

Stay FAR AWAY from Afton-BIG rip off.


----------

